# apple tv



## crousseau (11 Mai 2007)

ds iTunes fichier "appareils" onglet Apple TV onglet "Films"  apparaît la liste des films synchronisés ou synchronisables.
Comment faire pour supprimer de cette liste un titre qui ne nous intéresse plus ??

Merci de votre aide .

Ch R42


----------



## kisco (11 Mai 2007)

salut!

la réponse devrait se trouver dans le support Apple, peut-être plus précisément sur cette page : Synchronisation.

Mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé.
Tu as donc la liste de films et tu peux cocher ou non ceux que tu veux sur ton Apple TV c'est juste ?

Et toi tu veux carrément que certains des films disparaissent de cette liste ?

à mon avis il y a la plus restrictive des possibilités qui est de carrément supprimer le film d'iTunes (le garder sur ton disque dur, mais non-référencé dans iTunes)

Peut-être est-il possible de créer une "liste de lecture" de films sur le côté gaiche que tu sélectionneras et dans laquelle tu ne met que les films que tu veux voir dans la fenêtre de synchronisation. 

disons que j'en sais pas plus vu que j'ai pas de Pomme-TV


----------



## crousseau (16 Mai 2007)

Merci pour ces indications, je vais essayer !


----------

